# Clavier Arabe AZERTY ?



## BS0D (26 Décembre 2009)

Salut à tous, 


Je tape en arabe sur mon clavier, mais bien sûr il n'y a que l'équivalent des touches en QWERTY pour me faciliter la vie.
Il va sans dire que ça devient vraiment pénible sur le long terme (surtout pour retrouver les Teshkil, ie la ponctuation, quand j'en ai besoin).







Il va de soi que je n'arrive pas à apprendre chaque équivalent de touche par c&#339;ur, même depuis le temps que j'essaie!

Connaissez vous un moyen de palier à ça et renverser le clavier arabe en AZERTY ? J'ai beau chercher le net je ne trouve rien...

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2009)

Dans "International", j'ai 3 claviers "Arabe" :
- Arabe
- Arabe - PC
- Arabe QWERTY

As-tu essayé les 2 autres ?


----------



## BS0D (26 Décembre 2009)

jipdel a dit:


> Dans "International", j'ai 3 claviers "Arabe" :
> - Arabe
> - Arabe - PC
> - Arabe QWERTY
> ...




Ouais, j'ai oublié de préciser ça. Les deux autres, les caractère n'ont RIEN à voir ac la touche sur laquelle je tape. 

D'où ma question ... il me semble qu'il suffirait de transformer ce qwerty pourri en azerty pour me rendre la vie facile


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir

Je te suggère d'utiliser le logiciel Ukelele. Tu pourrais ainsi reprendre le layout du clavier Arabe-QWERTY et en modifier les quelques touches qui ne sont pas à leur place sur le clavier AZERTY (Q, A, W, Z, M, etc.).


----------



## BS0D (26 Décembre 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Je te suggère d'utiliser le logiciel Ukelele. Tu pourrais ainsi reprendre le layout du clavier Arabe-QWERTY et en modifier les quelques touches qui ne sont pas à leur place sur le clavier AZERTY (Q, A, W, Z, M, etc.).



Merci PA5CAL je vais tester ça... ça peut etre une solution de dépannage en attendant de trouver un truc qui me convienne vraiment (et on sait jamais, une fois bien configuré ça peut faire l'affaire )


EDIT : je viens de tester. Ca a l'air d'une vraie plaie à configurer, mais une fois que c'est fait ça peut marcher nickel


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2009)

Merci. Je vais tester ce logiciel, j'ai le même problème avec le chinois simplifié (alors qu'avec le chinois classique, tout va bien)...


----------



## BS0D (21 Janvier 2010)

Salut à tous, 

J'ai trouvé la solution grâce au *visualiseur de clavier *(pourquoi n'y a t-on pas pensé plus tôt?!): 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3pC3HUEc4Q


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Janvier 2010)

Si le visualiseur de clavier répond vraiment à ton problème, alors je crains qu'on n'ait pas du tout saisi l'objet du sujet posé.

Il était question, me semblait-il, de *transformer* le clavier arabe-QWERTY en clavier arable-AZERTY, et non pas de trouver une aide pour taper des caractères sur le clavier existant.


----------



## BS0D (21 Janvier 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Si le visualiseur de clavier répond vraiment à ton problème, alors je crains qu'on n'ait pas du tout saisi l'objet du sujet posé.
> 
> Il était question, me semblait-il, de *transformer* le clavier arabe-QWERTY en clavier arable-AZERTY, et non pas de trouver une aide pour taper des caractères sur le clavier existant.



C'est vrai, mais ça palie plutot bien à ce que je voulais: savoir où se trouve les caractères. 
A défaut de transformer le QWERTY en AZERTY je trouve ça plutot pas mal... (la solution ukulele est galère pour la configuration et j'ai pas de temps / ou plutot la flemme de m'y consacrer).


----------

